

Interview with James Hong - HotorNot - vp
http://www.scribd.com/doc/156207/Interview-with-James-Hong-HotorNot

======
inovica
here's a link to the original blog posting, not the scribd one:

<http://blog.jhong.org/2007_06_01_archive.html>

~~~
vp
thanks for the original link.

